# One Tree Hill season premire tonight!!!!! :-D



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone else on here watch One Tree Hill???? I looooooove the show, been watching it for like 5 years now I think. The new season premire is tonight at 8pm. I cant wait!!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

I didn't watch the premiere since I didn't know it was on... but kind of want to see it. It makes me sad that Lucas and Peyton won't be on it anymore though.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

*gasp* lucas and peyton won't be on it anymore!!!!!?????? omg!!!!!!!!! i didn't know that!!!! mannnn. that sucks! their story was like the best part of the show.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry if I ruined anything for you, lol.
Over the summer I saw a video of Hilarie Burton talking about how she didn't want to leave to show, but had to. I honestly don't even remember why, but I'm sure you can youtube it or something if you want to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How was the premiere?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

It hasn't started over here yet (I live in California). Still got 3 minutes until it starts. lol. But I saw on E! News that the guy that played Kirby on Lipstick Jungle is gonna be on it now.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 22, 2009)

OTH used to be my favourite show. But Mark really pissed me off. I'm probably not going to watch S7. I prefer to just watch S1-3. I love Brucas.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm a loyal fan of OTH so if it's going to be a bad season I will still watch it. Is that really Nathan's baby or that girl is just trying to get money off of him? I can't wait for future episodes to find out.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 23, 2009)

I was soooooo bummed that I missed one tree hill so I didnt see what happened!!! :-( I was sitting here at home and it hit me like at 9:05 i'm like "CRAP!!! I MISSED ONE TREE HILL!!!!" :-( I was soooo bummed. And I can't watch it online because my computer is soooooooo slow. I was going to try and see if I can watch it on my phone since I can watch youtube videos on my phone.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 24, 2009)

I have never missed an OTH episode.... and I am sooo f-ing bummed that Lucas and Peyton aren't there!!! But I'm happy with the Brooke-Julian storyline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think that the Rachel-Dan marriage is sincere or scam? I vote scam...
And i'm still undecided whether of not it's Nathan's baby... in spoilers they say Hayley is questioning Nathan's loyalty... Could be he told her he didnt do it...? And she's wondering whether or not to trust him??

Hum.... can't wait!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

ahhh I must of missed A LOT! I missed this last episode. completely forgot it started at 8. Ive tried watching it on youtube and it wont let me due to "copyright" issues in "my country". stupid!! And I went to the CW website but that episode isnt on there to watch. :-(


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_ahhh I must of missed A LOT! I missed this last episode. completely forgot it started at 8. Ive tried watching it on youtube and it wont let me due to "copyright" issues in "my country". stupid!! And I went to the CW website but that episode isnt on there to watch. :-(_

 
you can find the episode and other shows and movies on this site.

Great Stuff TV


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ Awesome! Thank you so much!!! :-D


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_^^ Awesome! Thank you so much!!! :-D_

 
no problem.


----------

